# One fish, two fish, Cobia ate a Blue fish...



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

or something like that... 

Nahh, he didn't eat a bluefish..  41.1lbs




some other catches

dons tipper


a few bulls








spinner


and too many sharp nose to count.. including this guy. unfortunately he didn't make it in alive.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice report!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Cobia from the surf?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> Cobia from the surf?


its not the first one. but it is mine.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice catch fellers, should have gone out anyway after my son fell out on me. Looks like it woulda been a nice show.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great night! Looks like fun.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

The long drop rods were on fire last night! Im pretty sure LP paddled about 5+ miles running out baits last night in the pitch black gulf. A lot of fish were bit in half or had bites on them when they hit the beach. and I still cant believe a cobia showed up to the party. What a insane night of neap tide fishing! Good job brother! wont forget that one any time soon!!!! UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

In my excitement i forgot to add the location. We were in Pensacola, not far from the pier.


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

What were you using for bait? How'd you rig them?


----------

